
HP’s Ink Subscription Has DRM That Disables Your Printer Cartridges - howard941
https://www.howtogeek.com/403346/hps-ink-subscription-has-drm-that-disables-your-printer-cartridges/
======
salawat
I think I ran into something like this this weekend setting back up my aunt's
family computer.

They have a Deskjet 2541C, and after installing the drivers and having to
click "No" about 20 7-10 times to indicate that no, I did not want to sign up
or subscribe to any online services, I was cheerfully informed that her HP
color cartridge she had paid good money for was apparently "counterfeit" and
had to click through about 5 more portentous dialogs making this cartridge
sound like a toolkit that would steal her financials before the bloody thing
would even print a b&w test page. I could only get her rolling with black and
white printing since the printer refuses to have anything to do with that
cartridge, despite it being an official HP one.

After looking around online, I noticed a few people ended up having the same
type of thing happen, and apparently for the Mac folks at least, there was a
generic driver out there that could apparently fix the problem that _wasn 't_
hosted on HP's site.

I couldn't shake the feeling the terrible experience is meant to frustrate
people into signing up for something, and this article finally answered what
that something would be.

